# Personal info...



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

Those that have put their personal info like pictures on TAM, doesn't it bother you?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

RV9 said:


> Those that have put their personal info like pictures on TAM, doesn't it bother you?


Likely not, hence they put it up.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Likely not, hence they put it up.


Stop it with the logic man!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

samyeagar said:


> Likely not, hence they put it up.


Actually, I don't think people are cautious enough. Me included. I'm changing my avatar.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder if someone will manage to link this account to the other advice forum I write on, and to my face book account then to some past stuff . . . . . .
So you see putting a bit of information on here at this point doesn't increase the risk much.
MN


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I tend to have a "I am who I am " approach to life.... I have my H's blessing.... I am far less active on Facebook for instance.....

I enjoy the deep subject matter here, the variety, some debate... I hope I am respected on some level...even from those who have very different views over mine...

I guess if some of those from my church , which I no longer attend, found me here...that could be rather enlightening.. a little judgment coming my way.. though for anyone who knows myself & H personally.. they would not be a bit surprised at my postings here....it's not like anything WE talk about on here is not common to man... it's just LIFE...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I can post my pictures but I don't have my familys' permission for theirs. I don't mind sharing personal information with some on this forum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifelesson01 (Nov 3, 2014)

If someone is on here and figures out who you are...well they were most likely on here looking for advice also


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

I've let random strangers know more about me than those around. Maybe it's because I would never have to meet them.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

RV9 said:


> I've let random strangers know more about me than those around. Maybe it's because *I would never have to meet them*.


That you know of...


----------



## Kresaera (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't mind at all about people seeing my picture on here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Kresaera said:


> I don't mind at all about people seeing my picture on here.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't believe that is you.


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

thatbpguy said:


> I don't believe that is you.


Same here...


----------



## Kresaera (Nov 8, 2014)

Really!? Why not? It is me lol I promise!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I have nothing to hide. I came here for some advice about a boyfriend and it was also cathartic to help others with abusive spouses and child custody issues by sharing my experience. 

I guess if I were married and suspected my spouse of infidelity or if there was something about sex or finances or my extended family that was personal I'd be more cautious. But I don't care who knows this is me. I'm an open book. 

As far as personal safety, I'm not worried.  I'm not stalk-worthy and I'm armed.


----------



## Kresaera (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm an open book too, I will share anything really. I mean, all it takes to find something out about someone is a simple google search anyway, right?


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Kresaera said:


> I'm an open book too, I will share anything really. I mean, all it takes to find something out about someone is a simple google search anyway, right?


not what's in your head and heart.


----------



## Kresaera (Nov 8, 2014)

WandaJ said:


> not what's in your head and heart.


That's very true, but nobody can find that out anyway unless I choose to open up to them. I find that I tell my story a lot because I want to help people to not make the same mistakes as I did in the past (casual sex/drug addictions/etc).


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RV9 said:


> I've let random strangers know more about me than those around. Maybe it's because I would never have to meet them.


Some of us have met - one female poster traveled to visit myself & family .... we hung out in my Gazebo sipping tea ..







.... talking about life, love, kids, our husbands, parenting, TAM, sensitivity, differences of opinion/ experiences, our childhoods... ...it was a lot of fun..

None of my friends in real life get into posting on Forums.. most are into FB or playing online games for their computer past-time.. so it was refreshing meeting up with her.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Kresaera said:


> I'm an open book too, I will share anything really. I mean, all it takes to find something out about someone is a simple google search anyway, right?


This is actually too scary.. I am the "open book" type to a certain degree...feelings, experiences.. big deal.. we all have them.. 

But outside of this... names, dates, where we live...addresses at your finger tips from a people search...Don't like this at all....I have went around getting ours removed from certain websites... I also dislike how every site you go to anymore wants to hook you up on FB.. or google , it gets awfully confusing & I prefer they are all separated, to keep some anonymity.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I used to post pics in the pic thread. Now it is all in my album or other private areas where long time trusted members and moderators are the only ones who can view, such items. Anyway, I'm too old for anyone to care about who I am.


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Some of us have met - one female poster traveled to visit myself & family .... we hung out in my Gazebo sipping tea ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have talked to a tam poster over fone. But it's a scary thought to meet in person.


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I have nothing to hide. I came here for some advice about a boyfriend and it was also cathartic to help others with abusive spouses and child custody issues by sharing my experience.
> 
> I guess if I were married and suspected my spouse of infidelity or if there was something about sex or finances or my extended family that was personal I'd be more cautious. But I don't care who knows this is me. I'm an open book.
> 
> As far as personal safety, I'm not worried.  I'm not stalk-worthy and I'm armed.


I hope you'd forgive me for speaking the truth - 

You are beautiful :smthumbup:


----------

